# USB MCE remote error after upgrade to 10.x



## brianc (Nov 4, 2015)

I have a HP remote that worked previously under 9.x but stopped after an upgrade to 10.x. I had given up on it, but again trying to get it to work. I have tried the remote on 3 different computers running 10.x,  and get the same errors on all. When I now plug in I get the following:


```
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 9 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 9 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 9 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 9 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 9 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
ugen0.7: <Unknown> at usbus0 (disconnected)
uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
```

If anyone has any suggestions on where to look for answers, or even know of a remote that works under 10.x I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## brianc (Nov 5, 2015)

I tracked down the issue, by disabling XHCI in the bios the remote now works. So now my question is, is there a way to disable XHCI in FreeBSD, or disable by USB port? I read through all the man pages and sysctl variables and does not appear to be anything. My laptop has no way to disable XHCI in the bios so would be nice to know how to do if the problem arises in the future.

Thank you


----------

